# Alteration Level 3, B Occupancy, Sprinklers Required?



## Jabor

Building sf is 11,000 sf.   It'll be an alteration level 3, business occupancy, type V-B construction (existing occupancy is a B occupancy so no change in hazard level).

The area is separated by a 2 hour fire barrier dividing the space into two separate fire areas (each totaling 5,500 sf). 1 hour rated enclosure provided at all exit corridors.  

It doesn't appear that anything in section 903 is triggering the requirement for a sprinkler but there's a code official reviewing the project who is insisting that we need one (but has yet to produce a code section that states so).

Before I write a formal response, I just want to make sure I'm not missing a requirement somewhere?
Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## steveray

Seems like the code official is wrong....Not even a B section in 903 last I looked...Is there a height and area issue? # of stories?


----------



## Jabor

If we are reading Table 503 correctly it's 2 stories, 9000 sf.  This is a one story building and Fire Areas are only 5,500sf so we should be ok there.


----------



## north star

*@ ! @*

Jabor,

May I recommend that you please still be
courteous & respectful to that Code Official ?
"IF" they are wrong, they may have a hard time
admitting it, so please be gentle and understanding.

Rather than writing something, is it possible to go
and have a cup or two of coffee with the CO, and
just discuss, or is the environment more "matter of
fact" and all business ?

Also, ...Thanks for coming here to ask your
questions.


*@ ! @*


----------



## Jabor

I completely agree north star and am understanding of the Code officials position.  We just want to make sure we do what is required and don't cost our client unnecessary money.  In this case, the environment appears to be all business but it's my intention to craft a response that indicates that we were unable to find anything in the code that states that sprinklers are required but if such a section can be presented we will certainly comply.

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## mtlogcabin

What are the uses within this "B" occupancy


304.1 Business Group B.
Business Group B occupancy includes, among others, the use of a building or structure, or a portion thereof, for office, professional or service-type transactions, including storage of records and accounts. Business occupancies shall include, but not be limited to, the following:

Airport traffic control towers
Ambulatory care facilities
Animal hospitals, kennels and pounds
Banks
Barber and beauty shops
Car wash
Civic administration
Clinic, outpatient
Dry cleaning and laundries: pick-up and delivery stations and self-service
Educational occupancies for students above the 12th grade
Electronic data processing
Laboratories: testing and research
Motor vehicle showrooms
Post offices
Print shops
Professional services (architects, attorneys, dentists, physicians, engineers, etc.)
Radio and television stations
Telephone exchanges
Training and skill development not within a school or academic program


[F] 422.6 Automatic sprinkler systems.
Automatic sprinkler systems shall be provided for ambulatory care facilities in accordance with Section 903.2.2.


----------



## RLGA

Let me see if I understand this correctly, the building is 11,000 sf and the allowable area is 9,000 sf. If there is no sprinkler system, then there is no sprinkler increase for building area. Is the 2,000 sf difference made up through a frontage increase? Or, is the 2-hour "fire barrier" actually a *fire wall *that creates two separate buildings, each with a building area of 5,500 sf? If neither, then the code official is correct and a sprinkler system will be needed to increase the allowable area, or you need to change the construction type to Type VA.


----------



## RLGA

I need to expand on my response above. Since the project appears to be using the Work Area Compliance Method, Level 3 Alterations are required to comply with the requirements for Level 2 Alterations per IEBC Section 804. Section 804.2.2 states the following:

804.2.2  Groups  A, B,  E,  F-1,  H, I,  M, R-1,  R-2,  R-4, S-1 and S-2.  In buildings  with  occupancies in  Groups A,  B,  E, F-1,  H,  I,  M,  R-1,  R-2,  R-4,  S-1  and  S-2,  work  areas  that have  exits  or  corridors  shared  by  more than one tenant  or that have exits  or  corridors  serving  an occupant  load greater  than  30  shall be  provided  with  automatic sprinkler protection where all  of the following  conditions  occur: 
1. The  work  area  is  required  to  be  provided  with  automatic  sprinkler protection in accordance with  the International Building  Code  as  applicable to new construction;  and
2. The  work  area  exceeds  50  percent of  the floor area.​
Since the Work Area (I assume) exceeds 50% of the floor area and the building would be required to be sprinklered per the IBC (See my earlier post), then I believe a sprinkler system would be required (assuming the other elements of Section 804.2.2 apply).


----------



## steveray

Agree with Ron, fire barriers do not solve an H&A issue....Frontage might....9000 to 11000 is only 20ish% out of a possible 75%ish.....


----------



## Jabor

That explains the confusion.  The drawings were calling what actually is a fire wall as fire barrier.

Just to be safe, I also calculated the frontage increase and the project would qualify for a 23% increase which would put the project into the allowable area.

Thanks so much for your responses!


----------



## cda

Jabor said:


> That explains the confusion.  The drawings were calling what actually is a fire wall as fire barrier.
> 
> Just to be safe, I also calculated the frontage increase and the project would qualify for a 23% increase which would put the project into the allowable area.
> 
> Thanks so much for your responses!




You to can join and become a sawhorse

And help to continue to support this site

And help those lost in the code continuum !!!!


----------



## ArdieAngelo

Good day, I have a Business Group B occupancy bldg., with 2,772 sf area and 20 ft in height., Type II-B type of construction. The building is for Security Operations and it has training for 10 persons / visitors only and a staff of maybe 6-8 persons.

Do I need an automatic sprinkler system? As per what Section?
And what kind of fire detection system will be required? Also, as per what Section?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RLGA

ArdieAngelo said:


> Good day, I have a Business Group B occupancy bldg., with 2,772 sf area and 20 ft in height., Type II-B type of construction. The building is for Security Operations and it has training for 10 persons / visitors only and a staff of maybe 6-8 persons.
> 
> Do I need an automatic sprinkler system? As per what Section?
> And what kind of fire detection system will be required? Also, as per what Section?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No sprinkler required for Group B occupancy per IBC Section 903.2. You’re well under the allowable area for Type IIB construction, so you don’t need a sprinkler system for an area increase. As a matter of fact, you can classify the building as Type VB construction, which has an allowable area of 9,000 sq. ft. without a sprinkler increase.


----------



## ArdieAngelo

Where exactly in Section 903.2 being Type IIB exempts the building to having automatic sprinklers? Have read section 903.2 and could not find anything saying sprinklers are not required to my building Group B occupancy with type II construction, only Group A-1, A-2 and so forth.

Sorry and thanks for your reply.


----------



## RLGA

ArdieAngelo said:


> Where exactly in Section 903.2 being Type IIB exempts the building to having automatic sprinklers? Have read section 903.2 and could not find anything saying sprinklers are not required to my building Group B occupancy with type II construction, only Group A-1, A-2 and so forth.
> 
> Sorry and thanks for your reply.


Since Group B occupancy is not listed, it is not required--only those occupancy groups listed have conditions where sprinklers are required.


----------



## ArdieAngelo

Oh I see, that clears it.,

Which means I *must* have* fire rated walls* where applicable? Whereas I will be having manual fire extinguishers for my building,
the absence of automatic fire extinguishers will obliged the usage of fire rated walls (in applicable rooms), right?


----------



## RLGA

At about 2,800 sq. ft., you won't need fire-rated construction anywhere--even for corridors (since your occupant load is 30 or less). However, fire extinguishers will be required.


----------



## ArdieAngelo

Oh really? Where does it says (any specified on chapters or codes) that my area of 2,772 sf will not be requiring any fire-rated construction anywhere, and even for corridors? You specific answer on this will greatly help me because most of my buildings are of the same or near that space area.

Thanks Thanks


----------



## RLGA

You're within the allowable area for Group B, so you don't need a fire wall. 
The building area is so small you do not need to break it up into fire areas with fire barriers.
The construction type does not require any fire resistive construction.
You have only one occupancy group, so you don't need fire barriers for occupancy separation.
Corridors don't need fire partitions because of occupant load, as previously mentioned.


----------



## ArdieAngelo

I see, thank you very much for the clarifications on Fire Suppressions.

What about 'Fire Detection System'. I required a 'Manual Fire Detection' as per NFPA 101 Sec 39.3.4.2).
Is this appropriate for my building?


----------



## RLGA

A fire alarm system is not required under IBC Section 907.2.2 (2015 edition), since none of the conditions listed apply to your building. I can’t tell you if NFPA 101 requires it, since I don’t have access to a copy at this time. However, does NFPA 101 apply in your case? In other words, is it adopted by the local jurisdiction?


----------



## ArdieAngelo

Thanks for the specific section., NFPA 101 Sec 39.3.4.2 says only this ( see below ) regarding fire detection and redirects to NFPA Sec 9.6.2.1... what do you think?


39.3.4.2 Initiation. Initiation of the required fire alarm system shall be by one of the following means:

(1) Manual means in accordance with 9.6.2.1 (1)
(2) Approved automatic fire detection system in accordance with 9.6.2.1 (2) that provides protection throughout the building and the provision of 9.6.2.6 shall apply.
(3) Approved automatic sprinkler system in accordance with 9.6.2.1 (3) that provides protection throughout the building and the provision of 9.6.2.6 apply.



9.6.2.1 Where required by other section of this code, actuation of the fire alarm system shall occur by any or all of the following means of initiation but shall not be limited to such means:

(1) manual fire alarm inititation
(2) automatic detection
(3) extinguishing system operation

9.6.2.2 Manual fire alarm boxes shall be used only for fire protective signaling purposes. Combination fire alarm and guard's tour stations shall be permitted.....


9.6.2.6 For fire alarm systems using automatic fire detection or waterflow detection devices to initiate the fire alarm system in accordance with chapter 11 through 43, not less than one manual fire alarm box, located as required by the authority having jurisdiction shall be provided to initiate a fire alarm signal.


----------

